# S'y retrouver dans la jungle d'Apple



## Laurent0505 (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir un iPad Pro, l'appareil est simplement étonnant !
Mais je suis complètement perdu quant aux choix à réaliser pour l'inclure le plus intelligemment possible dans mon environnement actuel.

En dehors d'un iPod mini première gen, j'ai été sur Mac à l'époque du premier iPhone qui m'a conduit à acheter un MacBookPro qui m'a conduit à acheter le premier iPad (puis sa 3e gen). Puis petit à petit, j'ai quitté le MBP pour un Hackintosh qui s'est finalement transformé en 100% windows, j'ai quitté l'iPhone pour la concurrence (actuellement sur Huawei P20) et j'ai revendu mon iPad n'ayant plus d'utilité d'avoir de tablette à la maison.

Sur le côté ma femme m'a suivi en achetant un macbook blanc et est restée sur iPhone ayant eu depuis la première gen plusieurs versions.

Au final, j'ai un écosystème de ce type :
- un PC "tour" sous Windows10
- un macbook sous El Captain
- un Huawei P20 sous Androïd
- un iPhone SE sous iOSxx
- un iPad Pro sous iOS12
- un NAS Synology

Comme j'étais un lecteur assidu de ce site à l'époque, c'est pour ça que je viens sur la partie "Switch" du forum en espérant qu'un expert parmi vous puisse m'aider au mieux. Parce que soyons honnêtes en quelques années j'ai l'impression qu'énormément de choses ont changé (pour le meilleur ou pour le pire).

J'ai donc deux questions :

1. Gestion des comptes Apple et AppStore

A l'époque j'ai créé mon premier compte Apple qui a été utilisé sur tous nos devices. Aussi bien les miens que ceux de ma femme. Cela permettait de n'acheter qu'une fois les applications pour tous nos appareils et d'avoir certaines synchronisations sympathiques comme les rappels ou l'agenda.

Aujourd'hui, je remarque que partager un même compte devient problématique principalement parce que j'ai accès à ses messages.

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il est bien logique/intelligent de créer deux comptes Apple et s'il était possible de lier un seul compte AppStore pour ces deux comptes.

Pareil pour l'iCloud, je pense (peut-être) passer sur un abonnement 2To iCloud mais pour cela puis-je le faire pour les 2 comptes ou devrai-je payer 2 fois cet abonnement ?

2. Gestion des photos dans cet écosystème

J'ai des photos qui proviennent de partout et je n'arrive plus à trouver une logique pour les conserver de manière pérenne.

- Mon reflex passe via mon PC et utilise Lightroom pour s'enregistrer sur mon SSD dans un format que j'aime beaucoup : dossiers années/mois/jour.
- Mon Huawei se synchronise uniquement avec mon compte Google Photos
- L'iPhone de ma femme se synchronise avec son mac mais la photothèque explose et il n'y a plus de place sur son mac pour accueillir les photos de l'iPhone
- Le Mac de ma femme est donc plein et l'iPhone l'est tout aussi et l'iCloud est saturé par la même occasion.

Je rajoute l'iPad Pro et tout mon ecosystème bancale saute complètement.

Ce que j'aimerais c'est pouvoir stocker toutes mes photos dans des dossiers (finder/explorer) basé sur la logique Année/Mois/Jour. L'iPhone via le Mac, le Reflex via le Pc et que tout ce petit monde soit sauvegarder au même endroit dans le cloud et sur le NAS.

Y a-t-il une société à prioriser ?
Au final, il me semble que les meilleurs choix sont Dropbox (car non liés à Windows ou Apple) ou iCloud mais j'ai peur qu'iCloud sur PC soit une plaie à gérer et pas du tout automatique et transparente.

De plus, j'aimerais ne pas laisser Apple gérer mes photos via une photothèque obscure où je dois aller dans les entrailles pour sauvegarder les photos et pouvoir les lire sur un PC.

Y en-a-t-il parmis vous qui sont hybrides comme moi et qui ont trouvé une solution miracle qui permettent de tout gérer au même endroit ?

Le rêve ultime serait de ne plus avoir de photos sur les appareils et uniquement sur le cloud pour les consulter et sur le NAS pour les sauvegarder (sachant que le NAS est également backupé niveau photo sur le compte premium Amazon)


Merci à ceux qui auront lu toute ma tartine et un tout grand merci à ceux qui pourront m'aiguiller dans cet ancien/nouveau monde que j'essaie de construire ^^

Belle journée à vous,
Laurent


----------



## Chris K (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

1 : Un compte iCloud par personne et utilisation du partage familial (https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201088) ;

2 : Pour les photos c’est plus problématique. Perso, j’archive d’abord (photos importées sur mon iPad puis exportées - sur iCloud et sur disque -, via un Raccourcis, selon l’organisation qui me convient : année/mois/titre-événement) puis ensuite je fais un tri et traite celles qui me conviennent dans Lightroom sur iPad). L’organisation de mes albums Lightroom n’est pas forcément la même que celle de mes archives.


----------



## Laurent0505 (21 Novembre 2018)

Génial, le point 1 répond parfaitement à ce que je cherchais. Merci beaucoup !

Qu'entends-tu par "via un raccourci" ?
Peut-on dès lors avec ce type d'organisation directement au sein de l'iPad ou parle-t-on ici uniquement du nom de chaque photo ?

En fait, je me demande si mon problème ne vient tout simplement pas du fait que je passe actuellement par l'application Photo alors que je devrais peut-être favoriser l'application Lightroom sur tous mes ordinateurs pour y importer mes photos directement dans des dossiers et non dans une photothèque. Ou mieux utiliser mon PC comme hub pour y déverser tous mes devices (reflex, huawei, iphone & ipad), faire des backup automatique de ces dossiers sur le NAS qui sera lui-même relié d'un côté à Amazon pour un backup de secours mais également sur à un dropbox/iCloud pour pouvoir y accéder facilement de n'importe quel device. J'ai juste peur que ça fasse doublon sur l'iPhone sauf si je désactive la gestion de l'iCloud lors de la prise des photos.

Tout un dilemme et je remercie tous ceux qui oseront franchir le cap de cette réflexion pour m'aiguiller au mieux et m'éviter des mauvais choix.


----------



## lostOzone (21 Novembre 2018)

Avec le NAS sinology y a l’app dsPhoto qui peut copier les photos d’un iPhone, iPad ou Android. Pour le PC y a dsCloud.
Y aussi OneDrive qui fait ça très bien partout. J’utilise les deux pour avoir tout en double.
Perso ma préférence va vers OneDrive parce que je reclasse par dossier que je peux partager sans que personne se connecte sur le NAS et ralentisse ma pauvre connexion internet.


----------



## Chris K (22 Novembre 2018)

Laurent0505 a dit:


> Génial, le point 1 répond parfaitement à ce que je cherchais. Merci beaucoup !
> 
> Qu'entends-tu par "via un raccourci" ?
> Peut-on dès lors avec ce type d'organisation directement au sein de l'iPad ou parle-t-on ici uniquement du nom de chaque photo ?
> ...



Raccourcis c’est l’ancien nom de l’application Workflow (rachetée par Apple et mise en avant dans iOS 12) permettant d’automatiser certaines tâches sous iOS. En l’espèce mon raccourcis extrait les photos importées dans Photos sur iPad et les enregistre dans mon disque d’archive avec les noms qui vont bien.

Pour le reste c’est une question de DAM (Gestion des ressources numériques en français). Je peux te recommander un livre (en Anglais) assez bien fait sur ce sujet mais pas forcément orienté iPad (bien que dans la dernière édition les sujets des photos prises sur device et les photos stockées sur le Cloud sont abordés) : http://thedambook.com/the-dam-book/


----------



## Laurent0505 (26 Novembre 2018)

Génial merci beaucoup pour vos explications.

De mon côté, j'ai trouvé pCloud que je vais essayer quelques mois (il semble mieux optimiser pour gérer aussi bien les appareils windows/android que MacOS/iOS) et je vais tester l'abandon définitif de Photo et ses librairies pour une gestion 100% LightRoom. Il y a également une librairy mais au moins c'est une surcouche et je sais exactement où se trouvent mes photos et comment elles sont triées.

Bonne journée et merci encore.


----------

